# My first Mulberry bag!



## lee_dya

Hi all! I just got my first Mulberry bag, so excited!! This is also my first luxury bag purchase since Covid. Honestly, I’m not into designer handbags anymore, but I’ve been wanting the Iris bag ever since they first introduced, so I treat myself with this cutie.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

Love mulberry!!! I have the Lily and love the quality! On black friday I ordered a bayswater tote too, so excited Love that the straps are longer then the neverfull!


----------



## lee_dya

Norwaygirl86 said:


> Love mulberry!!! I have the Lily and love the quality! On black friday I ordered a bayswater tote too, so excited Love that the straps are longer then the neverfull!


Yay!! Congrats on your new purchase! May I ask where your Mulberry bags were made in? I just found out that my Iris bag were made in China, a bit disappointed. I thought mulberry bags are all made in the UK, but I guess if the qualities are the same it doesn’t really matter.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

lee_dya said:


> Yay!! Congrats on your new purchase! May I ask where your Mulberry bags were made in? I just found out that my Iris bag were made in China, a bit disappointed. I thought mulberry bags are all made in the UK, but I guess if the qualities are the same it doesn’t really matter.



oh that is interesting! I thought so too… where can you see where its made?


----------



## lee_dya

Norwaygirl86 said:


> oh that is interesting! I thought so too… where can you see where its made?


It’s embossed in one of the card pocket in my bag.


----------



## janetaz

Beautiful bag! I am a Mulberry convert. I absolutely love the LV bags that I own. I have sold my Chanel bags and replaced them with Mulberry. Mulberry bags are beautifully made and the price is such that you know you’re carrying a beautiful bag but not a bag so ridiculously expensive that you are worrying about every little thing. Does that make sense? I love the Mulberry story and quality, beautiful, reasonably priced bags


----------



## Norwaygirl86

lee_dya said:


> It’s embossed in one of the card pocket in my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261851


Mine was made in turkey. Found ta tag innside the pochette of the tote bag!


----------



## Norwaygirl86

janetaz said:


> Beautiful bag! I am a Mulberry convert. I absolutely love the LV bags that I own. I have sold my Chanel bags and replaced them with Mulberry. Mulberry bags are beautifully made and the price is such that you know you’re carrying a beautiful bag but not a bag so ridiculously expensive that you are worrying about every little thing. Does that make sense? I love the Mulberry story and quality, beautiful, reasonably priced bags



I absolutely agree 100%! I have LV bags too, but just canvas ones. I have decided that all my leather bags shouldbe mulberry. No one had the same quality on their leather! Not chanel and not LV with all their quality issues. A mulberrye tote is 1/3 of the price of the neverfull in leather.


----------



## Banjolina

lee_dya said:


> Hi all! I just got my first Mulberry bag, so excited!! This is also my first luxury bag purchase since Covid. Honestly, I’m not into designer handbags anymore, but I’ve been wanting the Iris bag ever since they first introduced, so I treat myself with this cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260994


That's a lovely looking bag. Came across Mulberry for the first time last year, when looking through a family member's collection.


----------



## lola4000

Can I ask if this is the small or the mini? I can’t decide on sizes, it’s hard to tell online.


----------



## lee_dya

lola4000 said:


> Can I ask if this is the small or the mini? I can’t decide on sizes, it’s hard to tell online.



Hi! It’s the mini size! I can fit a card holder, my iphone 13 pro, key case, tissue pack, hand sanitizer and sunglasses. It’s surprisingly can fit a lot for a mini.


----------



## lola4000

lee_dya said:


> Hi! It’s the mini size! I can fit a card holder, my iphone 13 pro, key case, tissue pack, hand sanitizer and sunglasses. It’s surprisingly can fit a lot for a mini.


Thank you . Yes I think the mini might be the one! annoyingly they seem to have discontinued all the colours bar 3 (not my style)  wonder if they will get them back in standard colours too


----------



## Katinahat

lola4000 said:


> Thank you . Yes I think the mini might be the one! annoyingly they seem to have discontinued all the colours bar 3 (not my style)  wonder if they will get them back in standard colours too


That’s such a shame! I hope you find what you are looking for. I am a huge mulberry fan.


----------



## Maisedaizy

lee_dya said:


> Hi all! I just got my first Mulberry bag, so excited!! This is also my first luxury bag purchase since Covid. Honestly, I’m not into designer handbags anymore, but I’ve been wanting the Iris bag ever since they first introduced, so I treat myself with this cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260994


lovely. I actually class Mulberry as designer. They are definitely up there with the best. I'm actually thinking of selling a LV to buy the Mulberry Lily.


----------



## Maisedaizy

janetaz said:


> Beautiful bag! I am a Mulberry convert. I absolutely love the LV bags that I own. I have sold my Chanel bags and replaced them with Mulberry. Mulberry bags are beautifully made and the price is such that you know you’re carrying a beautiful bag but not a bag so ridiculously expensive that you are worrying about every little thing. Does that make sense? I love the Mulberry story and quality, beautiful, reasonably priced bags


Interesting to hear you sold your Chanel to purchase Mulberry. I'm considering selling a LV to do the same. I purchased a lily and now got my eye on a Bayswater. The quality of these bags are just beautiful.


----------



## 24shaz

Maisedaizy said:


> lovely. I actually class Mulberry as designer. They are definitely up there with the best. I'm actually thinking of selling a LV to buy the Mulberry Lily.


I have an LV delightful and have never quite bonded with it, think LV bags look stylish and amazing on other people, but Mulberry is more “me”


----------



## Maisedaizy

24shaz said:


> I have an LV delightful and have never quite bonded with it, think LV bags look stylish and amazing on other people, but Mulberry is more “me”


For ages my heart was on getting an LV graceful but now thinking another Mulberry or YSL once i sell mu LV Metis. . There seeming is a new Mulberry Lily coming out tommorow I think  it is. The one I have is oak, love it. Have just purchased an Oxblood bayswater second hand...


----------



## 24shaz

Maisedaizy said:


> For ages my heart was on getting an LV graceful but now thinking another Mulberry or YSL once i sell mu LV Metis. . There seeming is a new Mulberry Lily coming out tommorow I think  it is. The one I have is oak, love it. Have just purchased an Oxblood bayswater second hand...


Oooh, just looking at that - the lily zero? Wonder if it’s a new bag, or maybe an environmental initiative? Zero as in zero waste or something?


----------



## Maisedaizy

24shaz said:


> Oooh, just looking at that - the lily zero? Wonder if it’s a new bag, or maybe an environmental initiative? Zero as in zero waste or something?


Maybe both, new bag with the environmental initiative


----------



## 24shaz

Maisedaizy said:


> Maybe both, new bag with the environmental initiative


mulberry twitter account has posted that it’s a carbon neutral collection


----------



## Maisedaizy

24shaz said:


> mulberry twitter account has posted that it’s a carbon neutral collection



yes saw that too. I'm going around in circles to what lily I'd like next. Black with silver or gold in regular or the newer lily wirh the top handle. ha ha. I was hoping there would be another new model.


----------



## 24shaz

Maisedaizy said:


> yes saw that too. I'm going around in circles to what lily I'd like next. Black with silver or gold in regular or the newer lily wirh the top handle. ha ha. I was hoping there would be another new model.


The pink & green are both singing to me!


----------



## Maisedaizy

24shaz said:


> The pink & green are both singing to me!


must say I do love green


----------



## lola4000

Thanks to a lovely customer service lady at mulberry, I finally own a black mini iris! She’s to small and cute  but I’ve got my purse, phone, keys, glasses and perfume and lip slave in there


----------



## lee_dya

lola4000 said:


> Thanks to a lovely customer service lady at mulberry, I finally own a black mini iris! She’s to small and cute  but I’ve got my purse, phone, keys, glasses and perfume and lip slave in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404131


Congrats! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Maisedaizy

Maisedaizy said:


> Interesting to hear you sold your Chanel to purchase Mulberry. I'm considering selling a LV to do the same. I purchased a lily and now got my eye on a Bayswater. The quality of these bags are just beautiful.


I myself now have the Lily and a Bayswater. Purchased through selling some unused bags, mainly MK bags. I've still got my LV bag and still not sold because I'm being offered way less so far that I've been hoping for. I actually don't use my Pochette Metis now, hence why I thought of selling it but now may reconsider keeping it. . Think Mulberry maybe my new addiction


----------

